# Free Vintage Reproducible Label Art



## tbeck3579 (Aug 3, 2015)

I've used this page many times and I love the free reproducible art. Children were often used to sell soap -- representing purity?? Here are a few samples:





















http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks for sharing! I like the inscription in the oval around the lady in the first ad for Pears:

"...A perfectly pure soap. It keeps the pores open, the complexion clear, and the hands and skin soft. A very durable soap...."

The link in your post didn't work for me for some reason, but this link does: http://thegraphicsfairy.com/vintage-images-apothecary-labels-beauty/


----------



## lsg (Aug 3, 2015)

Beautiful art.  I use public domain clip art sometimes, too.


----------

